# Park Lane timeshare Atlantic City--still awful???



## Jennie (Jul 20, 2009)

There are no current reviews on TUG. The RCI web site has some member reviews describing the property as "horrible". I remember reading similar reviews here at TUG long ago. But the RCI reviews are over 2 years old. Any chance things have improved?  

I have a last minute unit on hold. I just need a few nights of the week. I don't mind very basic, but safety is an issue.

Thanks for any advice.

Jennie


----------



## wackymother (Jul 21, 2009)

I would really doubt that it's improved. Aren't the RCI reviews fairly recent? Everything I've read about this place sounds awful, and I wouldn't think the security is too great either.


----------



## Jennie (Jul 21, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Aren't the RCI reviews fairly recent?



No, there is not a single TUG review


----------



## wackymother (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a generally bad feeling about it. The pictures look horrible, and personally I think Atlantic City is not the place to be adventurous!


----------



## deejay (Jul 27, 2009)

*TS in AC*



wackymother said:


> I have a generally bad feeling about it. The pictures look horrible, and personally I think Atlantic City is not the place to be adventurous!



Right. Boardwalk or nothing in Atlantic City. Bluegreen Atlantic Palace is a great location if you can get it.


----------

